# Sony Lens pricing - 70-200 £2999!



## xps (May 25, 2016)

I know why I stay with Canon:
If Sony Alpha rumors is right, the 70-200mm 2.8 lens will cost incredible £2999! - what is about 3950€! Or "just " 3000€ if you trust the other source....

Wow. How good will this lens be? How much will be an 600mm lens from them? 20.000?


----------



## d (May 25, 2016)

With a smaller user base, recouping the development costs is more challenging than for a company like Canon with a huge established user base. A high price is a given for this one.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 27, 2016)

The canon EF 70-200mm IS II USM has been called "The Beast".

I've heard the Sony 70-200 will be dubbed "The Chuck Norris."


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 27, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> The canon EF 70-200mm IS II USM has been called "The Beast".
> 
> I've heard the Sony 70-200 will be dubbed "The Chuck Norris."



That's suk for a7 shooters. For me, can't wait to pre order it. 

I'm satisfied with my 2470gm and 85gm.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 27, 2016)

d said:


> With a smaller user base, recouping the development costs is more challenging than for a company like Canon with a huge established user base. A high price is a given for this one.



Very true.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 27, 2016)

Sony is well known for high prices. They feel that customers will pay more for the Brand Name.


----------

